# Solved: Intel(R) 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Controller - 27B9"



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

on a levono r60 junked vista and installed a site licensed copy of good ole xp
Finding drivers was an interesting experience.
Finally down to the last yellow ? for unknown hardware.
Got to find out it is for Intel(R) 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Controller - 27B9"

Whatever that does. But so far no driver explicitly for r60 or Levono
Pls help


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Did Lenovo not have a chipset driver listed for your machine?

The numbers you list indicate that this is the component driver for the Mobile Intel® 945GM Express Chipset.

Go here; http://www.intel.com/products/notebook/chipsets/945gm/945gm-overview.htm

scroll down and you will see it listed at the bottom of the page.

Scroll back up and click on *Support* which will direct you to this page;

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-022034.htm

Go to the middle of this page and you will see the Mobile Intel® 945GM Express Chipset 
listed under *Driver Downloads*.

Under *Intel® Chipset Software Installation Utility* click on the download for the 
Mobile Intel® 945GM Express Chipset.

In the next Window that opens select your operating system from the dropdown box and click on GO.

In the next Window that opens download driver #2 (INF Update Utility) to your desktop, then install the driver.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

As a note, just for chipset verification I would go here;

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!

and download the Intel chipset ID utility #1 (ver. 3.23) to your desktop. It doesn't have to be installed, just download it to your desktop, and launch the application. It will identify your chipset.


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

win2kpro
tried what you suggested no dice. But then I noticed another reference starting with ACPI\atm1200 and googled it. Turned out it was the Atmel TPM chip that nedded the driver.
Now my yellow ?'s are all gone and I can continue with my life

Thanks for your help


----------

